# 1898 Pope Columbia Model 51 (Chainless)



## Bluetrader (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello, I believe i have a 1898 Pope Columbia Model 51 ( Chain-less drive).
The tires are not original. But everything else appears to be. The Seat leather is fairly dry, but otherwise everything is in working condition and present. I am interested in selling this bicycle. I have would appreciate any estimates on it worth?
Your help and interest is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Jody


----------



## KevinsBikes (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you willing to sell?  I could offer a fair price.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Allen (Dec 11, 2017)

Jody,  I would check Copake Auction for prices. Their annual antique bicycle auction results are posted online and will give you an idea what to expect.


----------



## hellobuddy (Dec 16, 2017)

Craig Allen said:


> Jody,  I would check Copake Auction for prices. Their annual antique bicycle auction results are posted online and will give you an idea what to expect.




who checks auction reseults to get an idea of value? if you expect auctions prices, bring it to auction and get ready to be disappointed at what you actually end up with in your pocket!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 7, 2018)

are you asking about the complete bike or the new nut ?


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 7, 2018)

are you asking about the complete bike or the new nut ?


----------



## James Thompson (Feb 1, 2018)

Bluetrader said:


> Hello, I believe i have a 1898 Pope Columbia Model 51 ( Chain-less drive).
> The tires are not original. But everything else appears to be. The Seat leather is fairly dry, but otherwise everything is in working condition and present. I am interested in selling this bicycle. I have would appreciate any estimates on it worth?
> Your help and interest is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




Nice machine Jody!
prices:
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot...ainless-bicycle?q=chainless&cat=0&SortOrder=3
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot...emale-chainless?q=chainless&cat=0&SortOrder=3


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2018)

James Thompson said:


> Nice machine Jody!
> prices:
> https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot...ainless-bicycle?q=chainless&cat=0&SortOrder=3
> https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot...emale-chainless?q=chainless&cat=0&SortOrder=3



what would be today's price do you think?
Seven years later.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 1, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> what would be today's price do you think?
> Seven years later.




possibly more like these examples:
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/19073613/crescent-chainless?q=chainless
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823271/c--1890s-rambler-female-shaft-drive?q=shaft
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/23647347/bicycle-parts-lot?q=shaft
Chainless bikes have become a fairly hot commodity in recent years.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 2, 2018)

Very nice survivor. Is this a family heirloom? Some nice cream or white tires, crepe paper and bunting it would look great in a 4th of July parade!!

I'd take it for a ride but I don't think I'd look good in a corset and bustle. That third parts lot could probably be worth ten times the price if you just layed it out like taht in any of the worlds modern art museums!
Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 3, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Very nice survivor. Is this a family heirloom? Some nice cream or white tires, crepe paper and bunting it would look great in a 4th of July parade!!
> 
> I'd take it for a ride but I don't think I'd look good in a corset and bustle. That third parts lot could probably be worth ten times the price if you just layed it out like taht in any of the worlds modern art museums!
> Gary



The Bicycle craze got rid of the corset and bustle. It brought in the suffragette movement....


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 18, 2018)

I am interested if you are selling.  Thanks Jody


----------

